# SLMI Shampoo Bars



## Mellicious (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi to all.
I have been making shampoo bars using SCI and SLSA for a while now and am happy with my formulations. I recently ordered Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate (SLMI) without paying attention to the fact that it can only be dissolved in water .
I have seen that there is a brand name that uses Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate as their only surfactant in their solid shampoo bars so I know it can be done. I normally use a high dry ingredient and low liquid ingredient formulation so that I am left with a lovely dough like batter that allows me to use moon cake presses to make my shampoo bars. Due to the fact that I only use 4.5% Water, I am clueless as to how to formulate a recipe for this surfactant! Here is the list of ingredients from the branded Shampoo bars so that someone might be able to help me “duplicate” how much solid/liquids to use.


Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate (Tensioactif issu de la noix de coco),Theobroma Cacao Seed Butter*, Althaea Officinalis Root**, Aqua, Oryza Sativa Bran Oil*, Chamomilla Recutita Flower Powder**, Calendula Officinalis Flower**, Glycerin***


----------



## lsg (Jul 19, 2020)

Try the manufacturer's website.  They sometimes share formulas and info on what percent of the product to use.


----------



## Mellicious (Jul 20, 2020)

lsg said:


> Try the manufacturer's website.  They sometimes share formulas and info on what percent of the product to use.



They don’t have a sample recipe online, but I guess I might have to contact them.


----------



## atiz (Jul 20, 2020)

Maybe you don't need to dissolve all of it? Is it a powder? You could try to just wetting it with your water amount, so that it becomes squishable, and then it will dissolve on water contact when you use it. 
(But I haven't done that, so.....)


----------



## Mellicious (Jul 20, 2020)

That’s a good idea... I’ll try that with a small amount


----------



## justjacqui (Jul 20, 2020)

You don't need to dissolve the SLMI but you might need need to grind it.

This Innospec formulation might be of interest to you

*Hair, There and Everywhere Shampoo Bar*

This solid shampoo (H0058) features a dense, luxurious lather in a sulfate-free formulation with improved foaming properties and feel.

*Application:* Hair Care


*Phase A*​ Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate (Iselux Flakes, Innospec)93.5%



*Phase B*​ Cocamidopropyl Betaine3.0%Sodium Methyl Cocoyl Taurate (Pureact WS Conc., Innospec)2.0%Trisodium Ethylenediamine Disuccinate (Natrlquest E30, Innospec)1.0%Polyquaternium-7 (Condicare PQ7, Innospec)0.5%Colorants0.0%Fragrance (_parfum_)QS 0.0%
*Formula Procedure*

In a well-ventilated area, grind A into a fine powder for a smooth bar effect or small chunks for a mottled effect. In a separate beaker, mix B. Add A powder to B and stir well until completely coated. Add to mold and compress at 40-60 psi at RT.

Source (Hair, There and Everywhere Shampoo Bar | CosmeticsAndToiletries.com)


----------



## atiz (Jul 20, 2020)

Yeah, if you use Coco Betaine too, you could just make a paste of them. I probably would not try to grind it unless you have a devoted grinder -- and in any case, wear a mask, I've tried inhaling surfactant powder and it's not much fun 
Good luck!


----------



## Megan (Jul 21, 2020)

If you melt your ingredients together, I don't think it should be a problem.


----------



## Mellicious (Jul 22, 2020)

Megan said:


> If you melt your ingredients together, I don't think it should be a problem.


Tried that but it turned out a sticky mess that did not harden. 
I think I will try the recipe above and have a look if I can tweak it. Will keep you posted


----------



## Emmamia (May 10, 2021)

Mellicious said:


> Hi to all.
> I have been making shampoo bars using SCI and SLSA for a while now and am happy with my formulations. I recently ordered Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate (SLMI) without paying attention to the fact that it can only be dissolved in water .
> I have seen that there is a brand name that uses Sodium Lauroyl Methyl Isethionate as their only surfactant in their solid shampoo bars so I know it can be done. I normally use a high dry ingredient and low liquid ingredient formulation so that I am left with a lovely dough like batter that allows me to use moon cake presses to make my shampoo bars. Due to the fact that I only use 4.5% Water, I am clueless as to how to formulate a recipe for this surfactant! Here is the list of ingredients from the branded Shampoo bars so that someone might be able to help me “duplicate” how much solid/liquids to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmamia (May 10, 2021)

Hi, I know this is an old tread, but I was wondering where did you buy your SLMI, from, and if you were able to use it in your solid bar shampoo.... I’m trading a healtier alternative to sls. Thanks.


----------



## Mellicious (May 10, 2021)

Emmamia said:


> Hi, I know this is an old tread, but I was wondering where did you buy your SLMI, from, and if you were able to use it in your solid bar shampoo.... I’m trading a healtier alternative to sls. Thanks.



I tried a few different ways but have not been able to find a way to make a good bar - also, it doesn’t smell very good.
If you are looking for a good substitute for sls I would really recommend slsA and SCI. They are great alternatives


----------

